# recherche touche clavier portable Powerbook G4 17"



## celineber (5 Octobre 2006)

j'ai la touche R qui a sauté...à voir si quelqu'un a un tuyau pour acheter les lettres à l'unité
merci d'avance


----------



## Joe Chafuste (6 Octobre 2006)

toi aussi??
Moi c'est la touche A, je me suis renseign&#233; un peu partout : a la fnac, il te proposent de racheter le clavier en entier, parce qu'ils veulent pas faire les touches &#224; l'unit&#233;, au magasin mac le plus pr&#232;s de chez moi ils veulent envoyer l'ordi une semaine au minimum... enfin c'est vraiment la M%/.de...
si tu trouve un truc de ton cot&#233;, tu pourrais me filer le tuyau, pareil de mon cot&#233;?


----------

